# Snowboard Jacket for Daily Use



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Is a Snowboarding jacket warm enough when you're not snowboarding? I'll be in -20C/-4F weather, just wondering if I should pack my parka on my trip to Mt. Tremblant for walking around the in the village.

Last year I brought an extra jacket and it was still cold with it. But this year I want to pack light.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Depends on which one you have and what layers you are wearing under it.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

sook said:


> Depends on which one you have and what layers you are wearing under it.


T-Shirt and Fleece Sweater


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

At that temperature, not if its just an out shell with no insulation.

Your only hope at those temps if the jacket has good insulation like down or thinsulate. Even then you'll probably want to layer up to help cut down on wind chill and keeping that body warmth in.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, depending on which jacket you have, you might be able to get away with it if you layer properly. A t-shirt and a sweater doesn't sound like enough to me even with an awesome jacket. But what do I know, I ride in southern california

again, what jacket do you have?


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

A lot of times snowboarding jackets are made more for waterproofing and breathability, and not as much insulation as one might hope in those temperatures. I'd bring the parka and even layer underneath that


----------

